# Annoying people .........................



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

So, we are members of ...well let me say a "chicken forum "I wont mention any names here but......... Those people are so dang rude any time you post a picture they are like MUTT, MUTT, MUTT, Chickens those are not purebred they are Mutts Behead them all (and im pretty sure that they use a medieval times voice too). There "Tone" in there replies are mean and uncalled for I am seriously considering just never posting ever.I am scared to put anything on there for fear I will get frowned upon or beheaded through the computer! Sorry just had to vent.Thanks All My Goat Spot Friends for being so nice , lovely and nonjudgemental and not meenies like the poultry stiffs:hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So sorry you are dealing with this :hug: 

IMO... as well as my experience, I've never met a critter that could read so they don't know wether they are "papered" purebred or not, they just know how much they are loved and cared for :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

have to agree wtih Liz on that. Mine have no idea what worth they have and the last I noticed the "mutt" chickens we have provide me with tasty eggs and the mutt dog I have is the best companion and pretty good watch dog. 

Some of my favorite animals were mutts (dog, cat, horse, goat)


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I agree. Sometimes the MUTTS are the best....


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh heck I am a mutt!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Lol...I have never been on another forum as nice and loving and "family like" as TGS. I have only seen a few...if not just one or two...comments that I would consider kinda rude since I joined here. Everyone is so nice and helpful here.

The horse forums are pretty bad too. They are just downright nasty on there sometimes. What starts out as a simple question or sharing of photos turns into an...omg, look at the fencing in that picture!...or...omg, that halter is a danger because it's to loose and your horse could be killed...take it off...take it off! I rarely post on horse forums nowadays because I never know when I might get ripped to shreds for no reason at all. It's funny because everything might be fine on there, but it takes one post and then they start up a...basically bullying/bashing the op thread. 

Yep...i'll just stick with the good ol' goat spot.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

/chuckles

Sounds like a chicken forum I know oh so well...lol!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I can't stand rude forums. I am so glad TGS is soooo WONDERFUL! I used to be active on one horseracing forum, but in the past year I have posted very very little. I am not a horse racing know it all, I am just a big fan of the horses, and I love to photograph them. If you are not an 'expert' and state your opinion, the 'expert wannabe's' will attack just because they have nothing better to do. I've never had a post torn apart, but I see the negativity all the time and it just makes me leary about posting my real opinion.....Used to not be that bad though...


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

I just left a "other" forum a couple day's ago!!! Some people just don't understand!!!


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like to refer to mine as "hybrid" rather than "mutt".........


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

You don't have mutts...you have pure-bred Texas feathered birds! Around here, we have pure-bred West Virginia brown dogs!  It's all in how you look at it! 
But I agree...the 'tone' that some posts take on...not friendly, welcoming or necessary! That's why it's so great here!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree....it is just like dogs...most that you see in the movies ..are rescued and trained to be actors..... so yes... mutts ...whether it be.... chickens or anything.... are and can be very special..... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

When we first started adding animals to our little homestead in early 2009 I joined a ton of yahoo-groups. Now I am down to less than half. I have a 3 strikes rule now even if the rudeness isn't directed at me.

The irony of it all... the groups with the most attitude or rude posts were the ones I received an automated email asking why I left the group. LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> When we first started adding animals to our little homestead in early 2009 I joined a ton of yahoo-groups. Now I am down to less than half. I have a 3 strikes rule now even if the rudeness isn't directed at me.
> 
> The irony of it all... the groups with the most attitude or rude posts were the ones I received an automated email asking why I left the group. LOL


 Go figure.... :doh:

Stacey has a great rule ..."keep it friendly keep it fun"....and we try real hard.. to make sure... it stays that way..... :wink:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I used to be a "lurker" on a horse forum but they had a couple of nut jobs on that would attack anyone that did not agree with them. They sounded like peta reps.
I still check out the joke section every now ad then but I don't read much else. Sad. They had some real nice folks on too but the zealots made it hard to enjoy.

I "lurked" here for awhile til I learned everyone here is here for the animals. Doesn't matter if it's goats, sheep chickens or various guardian animals. Good advice. Honest help. And good friends. That's what I think of TGS. No body understands me like you guys and gals.

Thanks, Stacey for giving us a place to come to. :hi5: 

Gina


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

This one of the few forums I've been on that is actually friendly! 
We all make mistakes that's why we are on the forums to learn not to be pecked apart.
Glad to be apart of this one! :grouphug:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Epona142 said:


> /chuckles
> 
> Sounds like a chicken forum I know oh so well...lol!


You said it! I've 'seen' you over there too, I know far too well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> This one of the few forums I've been on that is actually friendly!
> We all make mistakes that's why we are on the forums to learn not to be pecked apart.
> Glad to be apart of this one! :grouphug:


Aww...thank you... we are very happy to have you here... :hug: :thumb:


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

KW Farms said:


> The horse forums are pretty bad too. They are just downright nasty on there sometimes. What starts out as a simple question or sharing of photos turns into an...omg, look at the fencing in that picture!...or...omg, that halter is a danger because it's to loose and your horse could be killed...take it off...take it off! I rarely post on horse forums nowadays because I never know when I might get ripped to shreds for no reason at all. It's funny because everything might be fine on there, but it takes one post and then they start up a...basically bullying/bashing the op thread.


OOOH I know of a horse forum that has some members on there that just love to bash others....And the sad thing is, that forum who to be soooooo family like....but ALOT of the good members hardly ever post there any more because of all the drama and BS that happens on there now. :GAAH: :sigh: 

And you know your post has me very curious which forum you are talking about b/c I remember some threads like the ones you mentioned (fence, halter, ect)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

HGS horse forum...I barely post there though.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Most horse forums have turned pretty nasty I've noticed. Couple of big ones I frequent, only one that I post on now, and only because I've been using that forum 10+ years


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

LOL...yep...I was a part of that group for a SHORT while as well. LMBO I'm sorry but our mutt hens were much broodier and awesome layers.  Our purebreds sucked so we started crossing on purpose.


----------

